# Oast Cowl



## Artiglio (17 Jun 2020)

Evening,

I’m in the process of refurbishing an oast house and barn, all being well council will approve the planning which includes reinstating a cowl. Has anyone on here made one? There are couple of firms that do them , dude and arnette seem to be the main outfit in kent. But i’d like to have a go myself, lots of pics on line but not much in way of construction detail and sizes. Though does look as if general principles aside there’s no set design.
Any pointers appreciated


----------

